# Goodbye Chance :(



## ChanceNY (Sep 26, 2012)

We had to make the very difficult decision to let Chance go last Friday  We are heartbroken and can't comprehend how everything happened so fast. He was healthy and happy and within 2 weeks we lost him. The specialists said there was nothing they could do for the tumor on his esophagus - they could not operate. Our only option was to put in a feeding tube and let him continue to be in pain - we couldn't do that to our boy. He was suffering and declining so fast.
Our family feels very lost and empty without him - he was our papichiulo, our protector, the chihuahua's big brother. It will never be the same without him


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Chance 

My cocker spaniel went downhill within three weeks, it was very fast and heart breaking and making that decision was awful. I sympathize entirely with your pain, it doesn't matter how much time you have it's never ever enough


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!! you gave him a great life!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

How awful, my heart is crying for you. He looked to be such a handsome boy. I lost my sailor last month. He was fine one minute and then within 30 minutes I had to make a decision about life or death, and this was very tragic, as you felt like everything with your dog Hapenned so fast too. These kind of things can leave us reeling. How can they be here one minute and be fine, and then the next minute our babies are gone? Take your time to mourn him, and when you are ready, start to let the love and memories you had for him fill you up, this is the only way I have found I can cope. And also, your amazing for giving one dog a beautiful home and life and love. Remember that.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Chance...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much you must be hurting but try to remember the good times and let them fill your memories. He will be waiting on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Chance.Run free sweet Chance run free,


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you loss. (hugs)


----------



## ChanceNY (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you <3


----------



## ChanceNY (Sep 26, 2012)

His last photo outside the vet


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chance. Such a rapid decline is so hard. He was a beautiful boy. Rest in peace Chance, peace to you and your family.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Im really sorry for your loss . I cant imagine how hard this must be


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Such a beautiful boy - inside and out. He looked to have such a gentle way about him. 

RIP sweet Chance. 

I am so very sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Handsome boy.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. He was such a beautiful dog. How old was Chance?


----------



## Teecap71 (May 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I hope you can smile when you see pictures and laugh and remember the good times. They're always with us.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh my god , I swear to god I cried while reading your topic, this is really sad I am sorry for your loss. He was such a beautiful dog I feel your pain and suffering but at the end they all have to go good luck with your life and hope you find some peace and joy in the future


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a handsome boy. So sorry for your loss. I had to put one of my dogs down due to a tumor on his esophagus. Hardest thing I ever had to do. 
RIP Chance...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

You were lucky to have had your life graced with Chance and my sincere respects regarding your toughest of decisions..you did what you had to do to give comfort to your ailing companion.

The pictures of Chance made him look like such a part of the team and as you say, never to be replaced.

So sorry,


SuperG


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. They are never with us for as long as we want them to be.
Sheilah


----------



## ChanceNY (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you <3 Chance was 10 years old. He came home yesterday -we got his ashes back  He was the best boy - amazing with every rescue kitten/cat and chihuahua we brought home throughout his life. He was so gentle and loving with them, never once did he even knock them over or step on them by accident. Before he would climb on the couch he would always stick his nose under all the blankets to check to make sure there chihuahua's weren't under there.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG so sorry for you loss. It never gets any easier but when they go before their time. /hugs


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you.


----------

